# Road Conditions - I-94



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am just wondering how the road conditions are today... I'll be traveling from Bismarck - Grand Forks.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is the road report....

http://www.state.nd.us/dot/roadreport/r ... report.asp


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Traffic is moving right along past VC. Visability is good at 9:45. Semi crash at Peak exit--down to one lane there.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Here is the road report....
> 
> http://www.state.nd.us/dot/roadreport/r ... report.asp


One problem... It's never updated! Thanks Dick for the info... I'll honk when I go by your place in VC.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Scott I will be driving that route to Minn either tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning. Do you think when you get to GF you can post how it was? Thanks!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think the greatest snowfall was around Hillsboro, we only have a couple of inches in GF but the wind is starting to pick up.

The radar was yellow for about three plus hours where they said 1 -1.5 inches of snow was falling per hour.

DB are you coming to watch the hockey games or to go to the wild game feed?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It says updated at 10:20....about every 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> Scott I will be driving that route to Minn either tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning. Do you think when you get to GF you can post how it was? Thanks!


Chop,

I'll have one of the guys from GF post up the road conditions for you.

Safe Travels!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

They are saying that no travel is advised for this area in Grand forks that is, so make sure you drive safe. Save the beer until you get where your going, Laters.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My experience with the road report...if it says the weather is okay, it's not. If they are predicting bad weather, there is a good chance it is perfectly fine. I've ended up driving half way to Grand Forks three times now this winter, where the road report was completely off.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey P.C. , It is sunny and nice here there is no snow falling in st.cloud have no idea how far south of GF the snow is however the radar is showing that it has all moved off to the N.E. over the great lakes now. Also please P.M. me with what time you are coming through as we could meet up, if you have the time.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

JD,

We will probably leave tomorrow after I get home from work and spend the night in Fargo and then press on Sunday morning. If we do that then I would say around noonish. If we just leave Minot on Sunday it would probably be closure to evening. I can meet you at an off ramp or something. Usually when I am on a mission to get somewhere I hate to stop but I am trying to break my self of that. Last time we went to Mayo I even blew by the new Cabelas in Rogers. This time I am stoping. PM me your # (ya I know I have it but...) and I will call you with the plan.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

So you'll be adding to all this out of town traffic around here. :lol: Just kidding, good luck with everything.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Honestly I would do anything it took to avoid these trips through there.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know, again, good luck with everything.


----------

